# KH2PO4 or fleet enema substitute



## flagerr (Aug 13, 2005)

i can't find these thing in my region, can i use enema that contains sodium phosphate?

thx


----------



## Nolan W. (Jul 30, 2005)

I use Walgreens brand enema. I think most or all brands of sodium phosphate enemas should contain the same concentration of sodium phosphate.


----------



## flagerr (Aug 13, 2005)

is it ok to use sodium? not potasium?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've used Fleet Enema in my tanks for the past two years without problems. I don't think the amount of Na in Fleet Enema amount to much in our tanks.


----------



## flagerr (Aug 13, 2005)

if we're using sodium content enema should we add more K?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If I dose 1/16th tsp of KH2PO4 to my 75g tank, I get ~0.9ppm of PO4 and ~0.4ppm of K. 

By using Fleet Enema instead of KH2PO4 I would be leaving out the ~0.4ppm of K. You could add the extra ~0.4ppm of K if you feel the need!


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Flagerr!!!!
Fleet Enema is a very good PO4 source.
We have Enema "Casen" in Spain. This Enema is sodium phospphate and contains 131 mg/ml of PO4.
Dosing is very easy: for example: if I want 1ppm PO4 for my 96l, then:
96 *x * 1 = *96 mg*. 
96mg */ * 131mg/ml = *0.73ml * of Enema.
You can do the same , is simple !!!!!!  
Greetings


----------

